# mechanical pencil in DIW



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2015)

I got a request from one of my regular customers (can I call him "regular" if he's come back to me a third time?) to make a mechanical pencil in wood. I showed him a few options and he settled on Desert Ironwood -- which he wants sanded but without a finish applied.

Here it is -- using the mechanism from a 0.7mm Pentel mechanical pencil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2015)

Love that one, Duncan! I may have to commission one out of cocobolo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice work Duncan . Did u tell the customer to make sure they don't put it in their mouth ? DIW smells bad enough, cant imagine how it would taste

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Love that one, Duncan! I may have to commission one out of cocobolo!


That can be done ... I have a couple of pieces, one already turned round ...


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice work Duncan . Did u tell the customer to make they don't put it in their mouth ? DIW smells bad enough, cant imagine how it would taste


Do you think I should sell it packaged with a small bottle of minty mouthwash?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2015)

Way cool Duncan! What's the thread at the tip? That's just so damn clever!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> That can be done ... I have a couple of pieces, one already turned round ...


Show me!


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Show me!



I have these 2 pieces I already made round, and 4 more still square blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2015)

TimR said:


> Way cool Duncan! What's the thread at the tip? That's just so damn clever!


I have to say it was not my idea to do it this way, but I agree that it is damn clever of somebody else 

You don't have the thread the wood at all -- I used a step-drill to bore the center hole in the barrel, the mechanism pokes through the smaller hole at the tip and screws into the nose cone, which holds it all together. Just have to be very careful not to make the outside diameter smaller than the hole, which is easy where the internal diameter increases (DAMHIKT)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Very cool scribbler! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I have to say it was not my idea to do it this way, but I agree that it is damn clever of somebody else
> 
> You don't have the thread the wood at all -- I used a step-drill to bore the center hole in the barrel, the mechanism pokes through the smaller hole at the tip and screws into the nose cone, which holds it all together. Just have to be very careful not to make the outside diameter smaller than the hole, which is easy where the internal diameter increases (DAMHIKT)


Thanks! I opened one up after seeing yours...definitely something to try.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks well done from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nicely done, Duncan! This is something I've been wanting to try and plan to do so later this year. I really like the look of the unfinished DIW too - might have to give that a try on a pen sometime, or on a pencil like this whenever I give it a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

